# How about fish tacos?



## deepfryerdan (Jul 25, 2011)

I've never had them and I almost tried them yesterday but the menu had them listed as "tacos with white fish" rather than telling me what the fish actually was. So, what is white fish?

Furthermore, how do you guys do your fish tacos? I'd really like to try it but I have "zero to none" in the cooking fish department. Where do I start?


----------



## Timothy (Jul 25, 2011)

deepfryerdan said:


> I've never had them and I almost tried them yesterday but the menu had them listed as "tacos with white fish" rather than telling me what the fish actually was. So, what is white fish?
> 
> Furthermore, how do you guys do your fish tacos? I'd really like to try it but I have "zero to none" in the cooking fish department. Where do I start?


 
I'm looking forward to the replies in this thread. I've also never eaten a fish taco. I love fish, but have just never eaten it in that manner.

I'm going to learn about them now!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 25, 2011)

I love fish tacos and fish wraps. And I have been using that white taco sauce recipe that Selkie posted here a couple times. What I do is cut the filet up (I use snapper a lot), toss it with some seasoning and then add the pieces to some hot EVOO to sauté.
If I am going for tacos (I prefer hard tacos) I use a southwest or Mexican seasoning and the usual fillings, crisp lettuce, cheddar cheese, tomatoes, sweet onions. If I am doing wraps I usually go with a Greek seasoning and add romaine or spinach, cucumber, roasted red peppers and feta. Some salad dressings are nice sauces for tacos and wraps, too.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm going to be making walleye tacos while in MN. I am also going to be experimenting with walleye-wild rice cakes. I make my own taco shells--Pcanis--do you prefer soft corn tortillas or flour or do you buy flavored wraps--and if so--favorite for fish? I probably will make a lemon-dill-cilantro sauce...haven't decided yet and will bring a jar of my homemade salsa verde...I'll be cutting and pasting recipes/ideas in this thread to put on my memory stick! Perfect timing.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 25, 2011)

CW, for wraps I prefer flour tortillas, burrito size. I keep some smaller corn tortillas on hand for the grilled shrimp enchiladas I make now and again though. Tacos it's Old El Paso super stuffer hard shells for me. 
The only thing I can ever find flavored around here is pita bread. I would love to try some spinach tortillas just to see, but none of the stores I go to have them.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 25, 2011)

They would be easy to make (spinach). My mom can't eat spinach because of meds she's on, but I've been meaning to make swiss chard wraps...might still do some when I'm there...I'm surprised no-one has the "seasoned" wraps there--even in the little village grocery store near the farm they carry some.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 25, 2011)

I use halibut, sole...whatever is priced lower.  Bake with a little salt, lemon and EVOO.  I like soft tacos, so flour tortillas, warmed.  Fish, sour cream mixed with cilantro and lime, and a chipotle coleslaw.  Then I eat way too many.


----------



## niquejim (Jul 25, 2011)

I do Tex-Mex and Asian. I prefer the Asian. Just mix some mayo and sour cream with some hoisin sauce which I spread on soft corn tacos. Cut the fish into small bite size pieces, add just a bit of 5 spice to some flour. Coat the pieces in the flour, then egg and then panko. Deep fry or skillet fry and serve with some cilantro, lettuce and kimchi


----------



## Timothy (Jul 25, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Fish, sour cream mixed with cilantro and lime, and a chipotle coleslaw.


 
You wouldn't have the recipe for that chipotle slaw wouldja?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 25, 2011)

Timothy said:


> You wouldn't have the recipe for that chipotle slaw wouldja?


I'm lazy, I get the bag of slaw from the store...then mayo with Chipotle Tabasco added and some lime for tart!

Making from scratch...1/2 cup mayo, 2 tsp chopped chipotle in adobo, salt to taste and 1 tsp lime juice.  Allow to mellow in fridge for a couple of hours and test for heat.  Add more chipotle if you want.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 25, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm lazy, I get the bag of slaw from the store...then mayo with Chipotle Tabasco added and some lime for tart!
> 
> Making from scratch...1/2 cup mayo, 2 tsp chopped chipotle in adobo, salt to taste and 1 tsp lime juice. Allow to mellow in fridge for a couple of hours and test for heat. Add more chipotle if you want.


 
Nothin wrong with lazy....it's one of my favorite modes of life... 

Thanks! I've never eaten spicy slaw, except for kimche of course...


----------



## 4meandthem (Jul 25, 2011)

Any fish will work including fish sticks.Yes they are quite yummy in a taco! Rockfish is probably my favorite though.

Most of the ones around here use cabbage instead of lettuce and have a little sliced radish in them too. I also like a little avacado in mine.

I always make a different sauce it seems but mainly mayo based with some heat added. I like mine on the thinner side so I cut it with milk.

I prefer corn tortillas for fish tacos but flour or pita or the thick puffy mexican shells work too.


----------



## Claire (Jul 25, 2011)

The first time I had a fish taco, a friend who lives in San Diego (was visiting me in Florida) made them as a take-off of Rueben's.  She used fish sticks, which is basically what Ruebens did in those days (yes, we visited her and did go there).  It was shredded cabbage instead of the lettuce you usually expect in a taco, and a sort of ranch type dressing along with salsa.  

Nowadays, in the interest of health, I buy a fish filet, slice it with onion and peppers, cumin, and sautee.  Some shredded cabbage, if tomatoes are good, some chopped with cilantro, and sauce of your choice.


----------



## spork (Jul 25, 2011)

deepfryerdan said:


> I've never had them and I almost tried them yesterday but the menu had them listed as "tacos with white fish" rather than telling me what the fish actually was. So, what is white fish?
> 
> Furthermore, how do you guys do your fish tacos? I'd really like to try it but I have "zero to none" in the cooking fish department. Where do I start?



I actually shop my stupid grocery stores for "white fish," noting which labels are criminally catfish and which fill me with superior glee for mistaking sea bass at $5.  Depends on your local, but grocery and restaurant white fish is usually a perch or cod.  Ask the monger or waitress.  If the answer smells, well, the saying for fish goes...

I deep fry in batters if the wrap is soft, grill plain if the taco is hard shell.  Shredded cabbage, lemon juice, Selkie's white sauce, pickled jalapeno.


----------



## deepfryerdan (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow. Way bigger response than I expected. I think I might need to check outwith my grocer on what fish is fresh ( I live in the midwest - most fish here is not fresh). Then I think I'll try the salt, lemon, and EVOO for a couple and onion, peppers, and cumin for some others. I think that's a good start. 

Hopefully, I can do this soon but I'm a little backed up on other recipes that I need to try. Thanks for the ideas but keep 'em coming!


----------



## Claire (Jul 26, 2011)

Hail fellow midwesterner!  If you want to stay away from the breaded fish filets & sticks (both of which I've had in fish tacos), IQF tilapia and perch filets make excellent fish tacos.  If I can get them in Galena (pop 3500), then you can find them in Indianapolis.  I let them thaw, then slice along with an onion and a pepper, some cumin and some hot pepper (dry or fresh) to taste.  Shredded cabbage, a ranch-type dressing, some salsa, and you're good to go.  Corn or flour tortillas (I like yellow corn).

Yeah, you'll find that here on DC a question can get you dozens, if not hundreds, of answers.  It's fun.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 26, 2011)

Was it "white fish" or "whitefish"? Do you know if it was fresh water fish or ocean fish? In the lakes of the midwest, and especially the great lakes around MI there is a type of fish that is just called whitefish, so it may have been that. It's a subfamily of the same family of fish that includes salmon and trout. It's fairly mild and very popular in the UP of MI for friday night fish fries.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 26, 2011)

I prefer mine with either Cobia, or Mahi. Dredged in flour, fried.

Soft flour tortilla on a flat top, a little shredded cheese

Chop fried fish, place on tortilla

Top with Pico de Gillo, finely shredded cabbage, and a little "Baja sauce"(ranch with cumin, guacamole,and chili powder). 

Squeeze of fresh lime.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 26, 2011)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> I prefer mine with either Cobia, or Mahi. Dredged in flour, fried.
> 
> Soft flour tortilla on a flat top, a little shredded cheese
> 
> ...



Oh, that sounds good.


----------



## DMerry (Jul 26, 2011)

I admit I don't make fish tacos.  However, for exceptionally excellent fish tacos go to the beach that is south of Los Mochis in the state of Sinaloa, Mexico.  After parking your car, go to the restaurant that is on the beach at the end of the main road.  Order steamed fish tacos.  I really did eat more than my share when I went with a group because they were soooo good.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 26, 2011)

My fish tacos are all cheat city, but we love them anyway.

First off, I use hard-shell taco shells.  Sorry, but I love them.  Like the soft ones too, but the hard-shells are my favorite.  (Please don't faint you hard-core authenticists - lol!).

I've made fish tacos with both catfish "nuggets", & Mahi-Mahi filets - simply sauteed with tweaked taco seasonings.  Toppings are the usual - salsa, lettuce, chopped tomato, onion, etc. (not a fan of cabbage on tacos).

And - be still my beating heart & putting on my flame suit - lol!! - we've also had a really fun "back to childhood" sort of dinner putting cooked Gorton's fish sticks into hard-shell tacos with all the toppings.  Fun & delicious.  Would definitely be a kid-pleaser or those who sometimes are kids at heart.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 27, 2011)

My first fish taco was in a fast food place here in Missoula.  I decided I could make them so much better...and I do


----------



## deepfryerdan (Jul 27, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Was it "white fish" or "whitefish"? Do you know if it was fresh water fish or ocean fish? In the lakes of the midwest, and especially the great lakes around MI there is a type of fish that is just called whitefish, so it may have been that. It's a subfamily of the same family of fish that includes salmon and trout. It's fairly mild and very popular in the UP of MI for friday night fish fries.



We were traveling and were in Tennessee when I saw that on the menu so I doubt that it was the "whitefish" that you mentioned.. but I could be wrong.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 27, 2011)

I used to eat baked whitefish every Friday during lent when I was a kid. It's a great fish. Not too mild, not too strong. I had no idea where or how it was purchased by my mother, I remember it not being frozen and her looking for bones, but I don't see it offered when I do my shopping today.


----------



## TomatoMustard (Jul 27, 2011)

Whitefish is reaaalllyy common around my town. It's not too bad, very subtle in the flavor department. I like tilapia in my fish tacos.. mmm


----------



## pacanis (Jul 27, 2011)

When I used to go ice fishing in Canada we were told that white fish was considered a garbage fish up there. We never ran into many of them, but we were hoping that we did.


----------



## spork (Jul 27, 2011)

My first fish taco was from the Baja Mexico town Loreto.  I've been hooked on them since.  I've made several failed attempts, but am still sure, that there's a great canned tuna taco recipe out there somewhere.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 28, 2011)

Halibut Cheeks are the best Fish Taco filler.


----------



## Somebunny (Jul 28, 2011)

We usually have fish tacos for a quick meal, so I quite often use frozen breaded,  fish from Costco, I think the first time I bought it, it was halibut, another time it might have been "mystery fish" lol!  I like the breaded fish, because I like the "crunch" but I am sure that any boneless fish grilled or panfried would be delicious too. I make a "mexican coleslaw"(cabbage, onion and the dreaded "cilantro") using sour cream or mexican crema, some sugar or honey and lime juice for a dressing.  I use warm flour tortillias and spoon the slaw over the fish, top with grated cheese or crumbled mexican cheese.  Sometimes I add avocado.  Simple, but delicious.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 28, 2011)

Somebunny said:


> We usually have fish tacos for a quick meal, so I quite often use frozen breaded,  fish from Costco, I think the first time I bought it, it was halibut, another time it might have been "mystery fish" lol!  I like the breaded fish, because I like the "crunch" but I am sure that any boneless fish grilled or panfried would be delicious too. I make a "mexican coleslaw"(cabbage, onion and the dreaded "cilantro") using sour cream or mexican crema, some sugar or honey and lime juice for a dressing.  I use warm flour tortillias and spoon the slaw over the fish, top with grated cheese or crumbled mexican cheese.  Sometimes I add avocado.  Simple, but delicious.



Stop, or I will have to do a midnight run and the only place open is Wally-World...


----------



## Somebunny (Jul 28, 2011)

oh noooo! you never want to go to Wally World after midnight........but then it might spoil your appetite.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jul 28, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Halibut Cheeks are the best Fish Taco filler.


 

OMG! I am not sure I would use the Holy Grail for tacos but I am with you on the ultimate fish favorite.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 28, 2011)

Somebunny said:


> oh noooo! you never want to go to Wally World after midnight........but then it might spoil your appetite.



Wally World has no fish I would want to buy anyway.  And it's no fun shopping in the middle of the night anymore since Shrek retired.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 28, 2011)

4meandthem said:


> OMG! I am not sure I would use the Holy Grail for tacos but I am with you on the ultimate fish favorite.



I didn't realize what I had bought at the time, they were on sale and I was going to be making my first batch of fish tacos.  Besides, I like saying Halibut Cheeks....


----------



## buckytom (Jul 28, 2011)

we've had  fish tacos in restaurants made of mahi mahi, swordfish, grouper, and cod. all were very good, usually served in a soft tortilla.

most had a type of pico de gallo and fresh cilantro on them. others just had tomato, lettuce, and onion on them with a mayo like sauce.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 28, 2011)

Just a little history lesson for you.  Tacos include what we call tostadas, burritos, and tacos.  The original taco was made by the Aztecs, as recorded by Cortez.  They were made by rolling a cleaned and cooked fish in a soft, corn tortilla, and eaten.  My favorite modern taco consists of a soft corn tortilla that has been softened in hot oil for 20 seconds or so, then folded around whatever filling I decide to use.

In answer to the ops question - "What is white fish?", well that would depend on where you live.  In the Great lakes region, if you say white fish, it will mean a highly popular and mild species of fish called Whitefish.  From the oceans, white fish generally includes fish with a firm, white flesh that is usually a bit sweet, such as cod, ling cod, halibut, pollok, etc.  Ocean perch also fall into this category.  Personally, I prefer the rich flavor of sallmon and trout, swordfish, mackeral, fresh tuna, etc. I rarely eat them though because of the outrageous prices and the fact that swordfish have been badly over-harvested and are full of contaminants, as are albacore tuna.  Cod are also a species that is in danger due to over harvesting, and so i don't purchase cod either, though it tastes so very good.

Do a little research into tacos, enchiladas, and burritos.  What you find will change how you think about these commonplace Mexican and South American foods.  And then, you will be able to explore whole new taste sensations.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 28, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I didn't realize what I had bought at the time, they were on sale and I was going to be making my first batch of fish tacos.  Besides, I like saying Halibut Cheeks....



Now I have a mental image of fish on roller skates doing the rump-shaker to a heavy bass line.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 28, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Now I have a mental image of fish on roller skates doing the rump-shaker to a heavy bass line.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 30, 2011)

Walleye cheeks will NEVER make it into a fish taco if my dad is around. Although I'm now in MN (and have more work on my plate than I'd like--besides my usual work with the folks in Poland, I have three "gigs" due the end of August--YIKES!). BUT, I do have the cabin and am hoping Verizon's MyFi works there--my dad has his fishing license and the boat ready--my cousin (who also moonlights as a guide when he's not teaching high school) is coming up to take us out (my dad knows the lake, but my cousin knows it better and has a bigger boat <g>). I'm even buying an "out-of-state" license so we can catch more walleye...Walleye cheek tacos...ummm...I want to deep-fry the little nuggets...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 30, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Walleye cheeks will NEVER make it into a fish taco if my dad is around. Although I'm now in MN (and have more work on my plate than I'd like--besides my usual work with the folks in Poland, I have three "gigs" due the end of August--YIKES!). BUT, I do have the cabin and am hoping Verizon's MyFi works there--my dad has his fishing license and the boat ready--my cousin (who also moonlights as a guide when he's not teaching high school) is coming up to take us out (my dad knows the lake, but my cousin knows it better and has a bigger boat <g>). I'm even buying an "out-of-state" license so we can catch more walleye...Walleye cheek tacos...ummm...I want to deep-fry the little nuggets...



Don't forget us poor souls who aren't living on a lake...hmmm, chicken and eggs left all alone...


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 1, 2011)

PF--I have a "hen sitter" (who is enjoying the eggs--so no, they are NOT alone...only a biped with a key can get at them <g>).

I made walleye tacos last night. I have some pics, but I am at the library because the MiFi isn't getting a signal today...grrr...and the camaera is at home.

First I made whole wheat tortillas. I should have made 10-inch ones!

Then I chopped up all the filling stuff--Florida avacado in lime juice with fresh cilantro, garlic, red onion, some yellow and red tomatoes. Chopped fresh red and yellow tomatoes, iceberg lettuce (staple in my parents house), chopped black olives, grated three kinds of Mexican cheeses, "het up" my homemade salsa verde with more garlic, fresh cilantro, more serrano pepper, and more fresh lime juice. For the fish, I cut it into chunks (I used two large fillets from Lake of the Woods--my cousin came by on Friday and left five large walleye fillets for me that he caught that morning--he was on his way to Brainard where he lives--heard I was coming and wanted walleye--we had the first three Saturday--best walleye I've ever made but it might have been because of that FRESH egg [well, Thursday a.m.'s egg] that I used in the wash). Anyway, I then popped all the pieces in a ziplock with finely crushed breadcrumbs (to which I added a smidgen of cornstarch, cayenne pepper, cumin, powdered garlic...oh, and lime zest), and shook to coat. I deep fried the pieces for about 3-4 minutes in canola oil...we built our soft tacos and ate like little pigs. My dad's reaction, "FISH tacos? I don't know how to build one..."(I did his for him). My mom's reaction (she is the gold standard by which one measures how well one has prepared walleye--she grew up on it), "These are really good! I've never had walleye like this, I wonder if I can make these..." (I did tell them of two restaurants in town that serve walleye tacos...maybe not as good as homemade, but they'd still probably be darned good). I'll post pictures at some point, I only got one of the fish before it was put on the shell, and one before the taco was folded over (too full to roll--maybe if I'd made 10-inch shells...no, we would've just put more filling in). I couldn't keep the hungry seniors away from the plates long enough to snap more pics. You'd think they hadn't eaten in days.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 1, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> PF--I have a "hen sitter" (who is enjoying the eggs--so no, they are NOT alone...only a biped with a key can get at them <g>).


 
<Timothy and PrincessFiona, dressed in very authentic looking chicken suits, slowly inch their way towards the chicken coop...bags in hand...making small clucking noises in an attempt to fit in...Princess takes out her Ajax Lock-picking kit and moves toward the lock while Timothy holds the bags...>


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 1, 2011)

Here I am!  Sneaking in...


----------



## pacanis (Aug 1, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Here I am! Sneaking in...


 
Hard to sneak around looking like that!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 1, 2011)

There is also that "fred flinestone" locked bar you'd have to figure out...my hens are precious!


----------



## Timothy (Aug 1, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Here I am! Sneaking in...


 
Shhhhhhh, I'm right behind you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 1, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Hard to sneak around looking like that!



I'm the David Bowie of chickens...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 1, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Shhhhhhh, I'm right behind you!



I told you to dress as a chicken plucker...


----------



## Timothy (Aug 1, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I told you to dress as a chicken plucker...


I thought you said Stupid Chicken, Plucker! 

I've been called that before!

Hey, hurry up! This suit is hot! 

No...NOOOOOO! Don't put that squirrel in the chicken suit......


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 2, 2011)

My "hen sitter" is "loaded for bear..." You've been forewarned...He's been told to "shoot first, ask questions later."


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 2, 2011)

Wut?


----------



## tinlizzie (Aug 3, 2011)

I saw Nigella Lawson prepare her "Adult Fish Fingers" on TV recently.  She used lemon sole, cut into little finger-sized  pieces of fish, then dredged them first in corn starch, then egg, then panko crumbs and deep fried them.  Bet they'd be scrumptious in a taco.


----------



## Somebunny (Aug 5, 2011)

tinlizzie said:
			
		

> I saw Nigella Lawson prepare her "Adult Fish Fingers" on TV recently.  She used lemon sole, cut into little finger-sized  pieces of fish, then dredged them first in corn starch, then egg, then panko crumbs and deep fried them.  Bet they'd be scrumptious in a taco.


Liz,  Yum!  That sounds good, as I said earlier I like the "crunch" in my fish taco!  Sounds like a must try!


----------



## deepfryerdan (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm going after this tonight, finally. Took me forever to get around to buying the fish but tonight is the night!


----------

